# Abnormal Bass beat during music



## rv5161 (Jun 15, 2009)

I keep having an abnormal bass hit during music play. I have the factory stereo with the RCA adapter connected to Power cap and then to car amp. I have a switch to control the equipment due to Dodge CAN Bus does not permit after market connection.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Sounds like the woofer is blown, been playing it hard lately? Or is a filter letting other signal through?
Your not giving us a lot except the symptom witch is of no help, we need more info.......


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

It is becuase your have tied into the stock radio. Did you use a line level converter to get your sound signal? I take it that is what you mean when you say rca adapter. The switch could be getting a power flux fron it's source and making the subs pulse or go crazy. It is your switched 12+ source.


----------



## rv5161 (Jun 15, 2009)

yes the switch i use is the act like the remote cable. the sub woofer is not blown and the amp works. i tested them both in another car with an after market headunit.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

where did you get your remote connection from? try routing it to the backside of the stock radio.


----------



## rv5161 (Jun 15, 2009)

i dont have a remote connection. To provide and on/off signal to the amp and power cap. i use a switch. with the switch i get power for the directly from the battery.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

theres your problem, your hearing the current draw from the battery when the music is turned down or even when it is playing. Your sending to much power through that remote line to the amplifier, you really needs to use the source behind the radio.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Since it's a factory radio - you more than likely don't have a remote source behind the radio. So you'll have to tap into the radio fuse. So when the radio has power, the amp gets power.


----------



## rv5161 (Jun 15, 2009)

lcurle do you where it is located on a 2007 dodge nitro? Or do you know how to get the power from the batt? do i need to put a fuse on the remote cable or an inline resistor?

thanks for your help.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

You should have your power cable ran to your battery. Then you need to tap into the radio fuse of the car and tie your Remote wire in with that tap. So when the radio turns on - it tells the amp to turn on - then the amp gets its power from the battery.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

you will need either a volt meter or a pin point tester to find the 12 volt switched source from behind the radio, a 1k resistor might help inline.


----------



## rv5161 (Jun 15, 2009)

so i can use the 1k resistor if i draw power from the battery directly?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

either that or use a ground loop isolator (which I think is just a resistor)


----------



## rv5161 (Jun 15, 2009)

thanks lcurle im going to radio shack to pick one up


----------

